
Disentanglement – simple things made complex - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/01/18/disentanglement-2/
======
nixtaken
Since this is hackernews, maybe this is the right place for this question:

Yesterday evening, someone deleted two posts from my WordPress blog. I assume
that it was a hacker who didn't appreciate my apostatic criticism of the
scientific community.

The two posts (out of 160) included an early version of this one and another
post that once circulated widely on Twitter
([https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/09/29/the-walrus-
an...](https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/09/29/the-walrus-and-the-
carpenter/))

They included some of my sharper criticisms and they established my
credibility as someone who studied these systems for years as a community
insider.

I, of course, back up my work offline, and I immediately changed my WordPress
password and disconnected my computer from the internet because I didn't know
if they had just hacked my WordPress account or my computer. Yet, this
morning, I am back online with my computer (I only have one) and am wondering
what I should do. So far, I'm only planning to install windows updates and
restart.

~~~
nixtaken
I'm even more confused this morning, because the files were still missing from
the WordPress editor this morning for the first hour, and now they are back.
Does that mean that there is still a hacker in my computer or that the hacker
undid the changes that he made to try to cover his tracks and the system was
just slow to update?

